# Counter Strike Server Problems



## alupis (Jun 19, 2006)

I have been running a pretty successful css server for about a month now... but, all of a sudden players who have been playing for a long time can't connect to the server. One of them who is an admin just gets a cannot connect to server/ server not responding screen when he tries to follow me in, or just go in. But others are still able to join and we have plenty of traffic still... this makes no sense. Please help me!


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Is the server yours or do you buy/rent from an outside source? If it's from another company let them know your having troubles.


----------



## alupis (Jun 19, 2006)

no... its mine. dedicated machine with a dedicated line. ive tried sv_lan 0 sv_region 1... everything!!!


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Perhaps ask the people that can get in to try ping the server see what happens


----------



## alupis (Jun 19, 2006)

ping the server? their pings range depending on where they are at. the people who get in have no problems... the server says what map is on... how many people are in... ect. the ones who can't get in it says server not responding. even game monitor can see the server! Clan .:YoW:. Server Elk Grove, CA


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

No i mean open up command prompt,(in windows) type ping, then the servers ip address. this should show if the server is active to them.


----------



## alupis (Jun 19, 2006)

oh... ill have them do that then... but if they can connect to the server already... then why would pinging the server be of any use? wouldn't we want the people who can't connect ping the server?


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

ah yes, that would make more sense. typo above. :embarased

Which i shall now edit.

Edit: seems i cannot edit my old post


----------

